# Nghệ Thuật Trang Trí Họa Tiết Hoa Lửa Tươi Xinh



## hoatuoidanang (6 Tháng năm 2015)

*Với đường nét mềm mại, huyền ảo, nghệ thuật trang trí bắng họa tiết hoa lửa sẽ mang đến cho ngôi nhà, hoặc không gian căn phòng bạn mang sự mạnh mẽ và niềm đam mê đầy máu lửa .
*
Mời các bạn cùng *Hoa Tươi Đà Nẵng* cùng tìm hiểu về *Nghệ thuật trang trí họa tiết hoa lửa tươi xinh* này ra sao nhé

http://3.bp.************/-oxoACsDCEhg/VUl4MLhcssI/AAAAAAAAH6k/FJCVI9YsenA/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Nghe-Thuat-Trang-Tri-Hoa-Tiet-Hoa-lua-1.jpg
Với sự kết hợp hai tông màu sáng tối, từ những đường nét của khói lửa, công nghệ phục chế hình ảnh và thiết kế cho chúng ta những bức ảnh trông sống động như thật.

http://3.bp.************/-808ym8FmU3E/VUl4MNpe2II/AAAAAAAAH6o/_fI4J83Wdro/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Nghe-Thuat-Trang-Tri-Hoa-Tiet-Hoa-lua-2.jpg
Những hình họa của hoa được sử dụng trong những bức ảnh là được đồ họa sao cho trông giống như những bức ảnh về đóa *hoa tươi *ở ngoài đời.

http://4.bp.************/-vPlOsRbZJx0/VUl4MGY1cbI/AAAAAAAAH6s/pG56JLg-sd8/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Nghe-Thuat-Trang-Tri-Hoa-Tiet-Hoa-lua-3.jpg
Việc sử dụng hình ảnh của hoa vào trong nghệ thuật như vẽ, điêu khắc, chạm trổ, thêu, may, dệt...đã được sử dung khá phổ biến và giờ đây nó đã được áp dụng vào công nghệ tin học tiến tiến.

http://1.bp.************/-0MVEWxodUaQ/VUl4M-5l3fI/AAAAAAAAH60/XiZKwHCkhNs/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Nghe-Thuat-Trang-Tri-Hoa-Tiet-Hoa-lua-4.jpg
Người thiết kế luôn đưa ra những sáng tạo cho sản phẩm của mình và buộc họ luôn đổi mới, về cách trình bày. Hình ảnh phải luốn tạo ấn tượng cho người xem nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu thẩm mĩ trong cách trang trí của mỗi người.

http://1.bp.************/-uzLzKnzq88Y/VUl4NMUbMeI/AAAAAAAAH64/bQrKsgXVnuY/s1600/dienhoadanang-Hoa-Tuoi-Da-Nang-Nghe-Thuat-Trang-Tri-Hoa-Tiet-Hoa-lua-5.jpg

Hình thức trang trí này đã khá phổ biến ở các nước phát triển trên thế giới vì nó phù hợp với xu hướng và nhu cầu thẩm mĩ ngày càng cao của con người.

Với đường nét mềm mại, huyền ảo, nghệ thuật trang trí bắng họa tiết hoa lửa sẽ mang đến cho ngôi nhà, hoặc không gian căn phòng bạn mang sự mạnh mẽ và niềm đam mê đầy máu lửa .

Theo *Điện Hoa Đà Nẵng*


----------

